
AK-DL1 The most expensive ethernet cable ever... - blackmac
http://www.usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/3429.asp?x=0
======
noonespecial
Well, you could gold plate and tin shield every nanometer of conductor to make
sure that no bit is ever lost...

OR you could, I don't know make some sort of algorithm that, I don't know
calculated some sort of sum of every block of data transmitted and then, like
_checked_ the sum to see if it was right. You could retransmit the block if it
wasn't since Gig-ethernet is what like 1000 times faster than cd audio?

My plastic cables available with this revolutionary data integrity algorithm
on sale now for just $499.

------
mseebach
> Additionally, signal directional markings are provided for optimum signal
> transfer.

That's my favorite feature.

~~~
acangiano
Children, Christians and audiophiles say the darnest things.

~~~
tjic
Downvoted for irrelevant flame-baiting.

Please keep your religious biases out of HN.

------
blackmac
I know someone who told me not to copy mp3s more than once, because quality
gets worse with every copy. Moreover if you store mp3s too long the quality
also decreases. This is known as a serious problem among audiophiles, because
it prevents digital files from being archived for a longer time. (he REALLY
meant it)

~~~
cperciva
_if you store mp3s too long the quality also decreases..._

Well, depending on the underlying physical storage, there's a good chance that
you'll see some data corruption on timescales ranging from a few years to a
few centuries... so he's not COMPLETELY wrong. :-)

------
quoderat
Some people really don't understand the concept of "digital," do they?

Someone ran a test where they used wire coathangers vs. the best audiophile
cable there was. No one could tell the difference.

~~~
eru
Was the test done with digital music?

~~~
Steve0
It wasn't the best audiphile cable, but one from Monster Cables. More details
here:
[http://forums.audioholics.com/forums/showpost.php?s=97d4a3c3...](http://forums.audioholics.com/forums/showpost.php?s=97d4a3c39d247bf955a57b3953326a34&p=15412&postcount=28)

~~~
wallflower
Monster Cables. I was with a friend buying a HDTV at BestBuy and the
salesperson there tried repeatedly to get us to buy $75 HDMI cables from
Monster. We just laughed. The scary thing is the salesperson's pitch "You just
bought a fancy TV, want some fancy, 24K gold-plated cables to go with it."
probably works on many consumers who don't know the difference.

~~~
Confusion
The main question this raises in me is: isn't it illegal to claim such cables
are better? Should we try to make it illegal to sell stuff at artificially
inflated prices that are solely based on make belief, misinformation and a
lack of knowledge in the customer? Would a class action lawsuit have any
chance? In some sense, it's a con.

~~~
jerf
It would be tricky to get such a law right. They _are_ better cables. No,
seriously. (Or, at least they can be, I don't actually know if they really are
better, but it's possible.) It's just that they way they are better doesn't
matter, because for moving digital data around, having 10,000% of the
necessary capacity/overhead/whatever is no better than having 101% of the
necessary capacity. But the 10,000% cable is, in some sense, better, and you
aren't going to be able to write a sensible law stopping a salesperson from
building that "better" into a "shouldn't you buy this?".

Some things just can't be outlawed sensibly.

~~~
eru
And such a law could be used to sue competitors.

------
trafficlight
The comments on the Amazon page are classic.

"Due to the extreme speeds at which energy moves through the cable, it was no
surprise that these effects would cause the cable housing to become quantum
entangled with itself in space and time, thusly bringing the cable (interior
and exterior) into its own self-generating time dilation field."

[http://www.amazon.com/Denon-AKDL1-Dedicated-Link-
Cable/dp/B0...](http://www.amazon.com/Denon-AKDL1-Dedicated-Link-
Cable/dp/B000I1X6PM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=musical-
instruments&qid=1240504056&sr=8-1)

------
fishercs
i wonder if an 80 year old IT artisan crafted those cables by hand.

------
jws
I'm certain that 500 meters of 10base-5 cost several times more than this
cable.

This was the "original" popular ethernet. It was a coaxial cable about as big
around as a finger and had a stripe around it every 2.5 meters. Wherever you
needed a connection you found the nearest stripe, drilled into the cable until
you just reached the core and inserted a special vampire tap attached to a
transceiver the size of a shoe which sent another finger sized cable down to
your device.

------
thalur
And there was me thinking it would be an article about some undersea cable
across the atlantic or pacific...

------
jcromartie
> bring out all the nuances in digital audio reproduction

Isn't this sort of advertising illegal?

------
tjic
My favorite audiophile insanity:

Mpingo Disks.

<http://www.shunmook.com/text1.htm>

